# Neck knives



## kopio

Do any of you use these regularly? Such as an EDC? I'm really getting my knife collecting going....mainly cheaper but decent blades.

In the last couple of months I have gotten:

Cold Steel Kukri Machete
Morakniv #2
Morakniv Companion HD
Condor Bushlore
Cold Steel GI Tanto

I also carry a Kershaw Onion Blur that I've had for about 8 years.

So...now I'm considering getting a neck knife (I've carried the Mora #2 neck and liked it). I'm thinking about one of the Cold Steel knives...I really like the quality and price point.

Any suggestions? Any knives I've GOT to have?

Thanks for your input.

-Kopio


----------



## HuntingHawk

2-3" blade of high carbon steel with antler or bone handle. Drop point works best for me. It should be able to do anything a pocket or lock blade would do.


----------



## AquaHull

I bought the 2 for $20 at Smokey Mountain Knife company. SMK sent me a big sale flyer the other day.


----------



## kopio

I'm kind of surprised this hasn't gotten more feedback! I was betting a whole bunch of people here would be neck knife wearers.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

I have thought about adding a neck knofe to each bag along with a ferro rod. I used to wear one all the time but got away from it when I discovered patch knives.


----------



## HuntingHawk

SHTF that neck knife will be very, very useful.


----------



## Inor

Personally, I am not a fan of anything around my neck. If it won't fit in my pocket or hang on my belt, I do not want to carry it. It is just a personal phobia


----------



## Gunner's Mate

Get an ANZA knife check em out awesome knives at very reasonable prices


----------



## Infidel

I guess I don't really understand the whole neck knife thing. The only thing that hangs around my neck is the gold chain my wife gave me for Christmas the first year we were together. Personally I think I would find my pocket or on my belt a whole lot more convenient than hanging around my neck. Every one I know that carries a neck knife keeps it inside their shirt and my thoughts on this are #1 steel gets very cold when you're outside during the winter and I don't really want that against my skin and #2 I think it would be very hard to get to if you needed that knife in a hurry. Nope I think I'll keep my knives in my pocket or on my belt.

-Infidel


----------



## HuntingHawk

A neck knife serves the same uses as a lock blade in a pouch on your belt. Except no locking mechanism to get clogged up or fail.

"steel gets very cold when you're outside during the winter and I don't really want that against my skin"
I guess you should try putting it in a sheath the next time then.


----------



## ConcealedKalifornia

I have a Crkt Bear Claw as my neck knife on a homemade paracord lanyard that I love. for me, it is a total last ditch style self protection blade. I visualize using it in a worst case scenario where i am on my back getting beat up or something. Where the guy is in a full mount and just wailing away, and i cant get to my other pocket knife or firearm because of his position. It wouldnt be that hard to cover my face with one hand and go for my Bear Claw with the other.

plus my lanyard has a mini flashlight and tiny survival kit in it too with is kinda cool


----------



## TLock762x51

For many years now I have worn a HideAway knife on a lanyard around my neck. The one I carry is made from Titanium, so it's very light, doesn't rust, and doesn't really get very cold. I'm very fond of the nearly "drop-proof" design. I also have a tiny Drake mini Titanium flashlight attached to the knife. It goes everywhere with me, and is completely innocuous.

HideAwayKnife


----------



## kopio

So...I ended up grabbing a Ka-bar Piggyback Johnson Adventure Blade. I wrapped it with #350 paracord (#550 was just too big and bullky). I went and got a ball chain necklace for it (black-non-reflective) and I have been wearing it as my edc for the last week or so.

Overall I really like it! It only weighs 1.1 ounce...so you don't even feel it, and you always have a knife that is handy and easy access. I also like the fact that it is a very small, very sharp and comfortable blade to hold. All in all....can't beat it for $10 at Cabelas! It's only 440 stainless...so it's not the greatest blade steel....but it seems to be holding an edge pretty well.

I'll try and post some pics once I snap a couple. I'm taking it out fishing tomorrow...we'll see how it does with cut-bait!

-Kopio


----------



## Just Sayin'

I sorta view neck knives along the same lines as boot knives. They seem to be handy, but are usually a pain in the butt to carry everyday.

I have a very nice Gerber boot knife (circa early 1980's) that I carried everyday while in the military, but after the first month or so, was never in my boot. It was in my helmet bag, or on my flight vest, but never in my boot. It was uncomfortable, and I couldn't access it very easily if I did need it when it was in/on my boot (tried it both ways).

If I have a neck knife, I can see the same problems. How will I be able to access it when I really need it? That to me is the biggest problem with any type of knife I carry. I already have knives that I carry that I can get to easily, so what advantage do I have with one that a back up? I don't plan on my knife being my primary weapon in a fight, that is my gun's purpose. I don't have a gun in an ankle holster as a back up, so why do I need a back up knife?


----------



## Rob Roy

ConcealedKalifornia said:


> I have a Crkt Bear Claw as my neck knife on a homemade paracord lanyard that I love.


Yup. Same knife here. Carry it every day. A great blade. (I also have mine on a homemade paracord lanyard... just didn't think about a mini flashlight)


----------



## KYPrepper

Not sure if it was mentioned, I know the Bear Claw was, but the CRKT Ritter is great for a neck knife. Light, sharp, comfortable feel, and the sheath and tin it comes with are a cool addition(as well as the Doug Ritter survival tips inlay). I know it's kind of "played out" because of the whole Altoids Survival Tin craze, but I've had mine for about two years(?) and find myself using it a ton(especially when I'm camping/hiking and I'm actually carrying it around my neck. The rest of the time it's in the side pocket of my EDC bag.)


----------



## AquaHull

This refreshed post reminds me to heat up the kydex sheath a little bit to tighten the tension up so the blade doesn't fall out.


----------



## getting ready

I usually wear a neck knife when away from home, but here lately I have a Blackhawk Punch Dagger around my neck and am very pleased with it...JM2C
Bought mine at Wally World for less than $20.


----------



## csi-tech

I have a Smith and Wesson bear claw knockoff that has the neck sheath. I usually carry a badge on a chain around my neck though. Ever since I lost a belt clip badge in the woods I just don't trust them anymore. I recently changed my duty carry though and it rocks. I used to carry a Walther PPK/S on my ankle and later a J frame .38. My ankles started swelling because I am becoming a lame old codger and I had to go to a short boot. Now I wear a belly band elastic holster around my ballistic vest and carry my Glock 26 my bear claw, some Emergency medical stuff and an extra magazine in it. It sounds like alot but I forget it's there. I recommend this to anyone who is getting old.


----------



## keith9365

Push dagger. If you end up grappeling on the ground shove it through his armpit or throat.


----------



## Notsoyoung

Inor said:


> Personally, I am not a fan of anything around my neck. If it won't fit in my pocket or hang on my belt, I do not want to carry it. It is just a personal phobia


I'm with Anza on this. I don't like having things around my neck.


----------



## redhawk

keith9365 said:


> Push dagger. If you end up grappeling on the ground shove it through his armpit or throat.


Good idea! I have one of them punch daggers also...usually forget to wear it though, maybe I should put it in my BOB.


----------



## jimb1972

Inor said:


> Personally, I am not a fan of anything around my neck. If it won't fit in my pocket or hang on my belt, I do not want to carry it. It is just a personal phobia


I certainly would not want one on paracord, but on a ball chain maybe, something that would break away easy enough to prevent it being used against me in a scuffle.


----------



## Deebo

TLock762x51 said:


> For many years now I have worn a HideAway knife on a lanyard around my neck. The one I carry is made from Titanium, so it's very light, doesn't rust, and doesn't really get very cold. I'm very fond of the nearly "drop-proof" design. I also have a tiny Drake mini Titanium flashlight attached to the knife. It goes everywhere with me, and is completely innocuous.
> 
> HideAwayKnife


Great little knife design. It kinda reminds me of when I pulled out my camera phone and snapped a picture of a knife at big 5, the clerk asked if I liked that knife, I said yes, I liked it enough to wanna make one of my own!


----------



## turbo6

I have a Cold Steel Pro Guard. It's marketed as a neck knife, and with a ball and chain or paracord it certainly works but it is a bit large.

If I want something way smaller and less intrusive the Kabar LDK is great. Not advisable for those with huge hands, nowhere near as good as a grip as something like the Hideaway knife, but it's still usable...and wickedly sharp. Only about $15, too.


----------



## kopio

FWIW...I have finally landed on my neck knife.....I got an ESEE Izula II. I absolutely love it. It has been my EDC since Father's Day (when my wife got it for me). Incredibly handy, razor sharp and solid in the hand. It outclasses all other neck knives I have tried. Plus...it's made in my home state of Idaho!


----------



## dannydefense

kopio said:


> FWIW...I have finally landed on my neck knife.....I got an ESEE Izula II. I absolutely love it. It has been my EDC since Father's Day (when my wife got it for me). Incredibly handy, razor sharp and solid in the hand. It outclasses all other neck knives I have tried. Plus...it's made in my home state of Idaho!


Good choice for a solid all around knife, no question about it.

You probably already know, but they sell scales for the Izula if you ever want a thicker handle on it. There's also a whole variety of big brothers and sisters that make great survival knives if you ever want to expand, though there's not much you can't already do with that Izula.


----------



## kopio

dannydefense said:


> Good choice for a solid all around knife, no question about it.
> 
> You probably already know, but they sell scales for the Izula if you ever want a thicker handle on it. There's also a whole variety of big brothers and sisters that make great survival knives if you ever want to expand, though there's not much you can't already do with that Izula.


Yup....matter of fact I got the Izula 2....it comes standard with the scales and it's another half inch longer than the original Izula....fits in the hand quite nicely!


----------



## randy grider

never saw the need for a neck knife. Why would you want it hanging around you're neck ? I never liked wearing jewelry, or even a wristwatch, something around my neck is annoying.


----------



## Old SF Guy

SO let me get this right....We are actually talking about knives based upon where we wear them instead of what they are good for????


So an Ass Crack knife would be what? and for the women they even get an extra orifice knife opportunity. I'm being a dick I know...but I don;t get it. It's a damn knife...you either have a small one for certain tasks or a larger one for certain tasks or a medium one that does both tasks to a degree.

So what do you think a good ass crack knife should be? Jeez louise.....


----------



## Inor

Old SF Guy said:


> So what do you think a good ass crack knife should be? Jeez louise.....


No thanks on the ass crack knife. With my luck, I would fart and stab the dog!


----------



## dannydefense

randy grider said:


> never saw the need for a neck knife. Why would you want it hanging around you're neck ? I never liked wearing jewelry, or even a wristwatch, something around my neck is annoying.





Old SF Guy said:


> SO let me get this right....We are actually talking about knives based upon where we wear them instead of what they are good for????


I don't think that's the point here (pun intended).

Why do you carry IWB? I've never seen the need. Why do you carry in a drop leg? That seems silly to me. Everybody should carry on their chest rig, because that's how I do it. See where I'm going with this? The location of the knife doesn't matter; the op prefers to carry it around their neck. I'm not entirely sure why that bothers anyone.

A knife is a knife, so long as it serves the purpose and isn't made out of tin (or by Gerber).


----------



## Old SF Guy

dannydefense said:


> I don't think that's the point here (pun intended).
> 
> Why do you carry IWB? I've never seen the need. Why do you carry in a drop leg? That seems silly to me. Everybody should carry on their chest rig, because that's how I do it. See where I'm going with this? The location of the knife doesn't matter; the op prefers to carry it around their neck. I'm not entirely sure why that bothers anyone.
> 
> A knife is a knife, so long as it serves the purpose and isn't made out of tin (or by Gerber).


Hey I'm not trying to beat anybody up...I had just never heard of a neck knife, but admittedly I am not a big knife guy. I carry a good pocket knife, and I have a field knife, I may choose to carry them anywhere on my person, except for the crack of my ass, so I was just poking a little fun at it. No ill will intended.


----------



## The Tourist

Well, a neck knife does offer one thing--you can grab it in a hurry with either your left or right hand.

Granted, you might not have the dexterity of your non-dominant hand, but a bad slash is better than no slash, at all.

That is why I polish the edges of my "blue jeans knives." I might just be slicing sandwiches and opening the mail, but in this chaotic world of an eight-dollar knife with a 75 dollar polish this just might get you home safely.


----------



## The Tourist

*Push dagger. If you end up grappling on the ground shove it through his *armpit or throat*.*

And when did this ever happen? Were you out-numbered by enemy soldiers in Saigon?

Bikers carry knives where ever they go. That is an undeniable fact. Having said that, I have not seen a biker stab anyone, and in any situation. Considering the guys in this demographic, there should be slash marks all over Madison, and there are none I can find.

I will call some of the guys and get some details on how many citizens we have had to "slash and slit" to make this gibberish logic at any and all bizarre levels.

But just to be fair, I went to my closet and found +25 knives I have had since I was 20 years old. Yes, one knife had a "bloody mark" on it. Of course, it was my blood when the knife folded a bit too fast. However, I still would like to see the newspaper stories you have on this armpit and throat issue. Without knowing it, you might find us training a whole new perspective and "hot blood and cold steel..."


----------



## Kauboy

@The Tourist, you need to recognize when a thread is dead. The last post in this thread that isn't from you is almost 7 years old. You're asking questions to people who likely haven't been here in years.
Always be mindful of the small date stamp above a post. It will tell you how old a topic is.


----------



## KUSA

Kauboy said:


> @The Tourist, you need to recognize when a thread is dead. The last post in this thread that isn't from you is almost 7 years old. You're asking questions to people who likely haven't been here in years.
> Always be mindful of the small date stamp above a post. It will tell you how old a topic is.


Is there a policy on necro-posting?


----------



## Kauboy

KUSA said:


> Is there a policy on necro-posting?


Nope, but he has a habit of asking questions to users who've been gone for nearly a decade.


----------



## Robie

The culprit is the "Recommended Reading" section directly below this.
It causes problems on another site I frequent also.


----------



## The Tourist

Well, Kauboy, sorry for the confusion. To be honest, I was polishing edges at our gym. They have a "grill" there, with sandwiches and lots of beer. I do not patronize beer, I got enough of that item when I foolishly went back to Milwaukee, once. Now Vicki McKenna says they're shooting the place to pieces

They make a lot of sandwiches at the grill, and I dug around in the old mundane coffins and I found a piece of steel that is/was just perfect for what we needed. Niece long arch to the edge, and I decided to "pack the steel behind the edge" since restaurant knives can take a beating.

The purpose is to make one singular artful pass over the sandwich so it makes a neat clean serving. There is the idea of time. Managers like to see how fast their service gets the crowd in and out. If a server has to make four passes to slice the sandwich (and four passes makes the sandwich look thrown together) it's a good bet that the daily soup another server gracefully poured is probably starting to chill. Some guys just love to blow on soup, I think they like to 'dominate' a cloud of steam...


----------

